#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Должен ли буддист быть вегетарианцем?

## Hang Gahm

Судя по статье, которую я хотел бы предложить вашему вниманию, хотя формально и не должен, но по логике вещей, конечно, должен.https://vegetarian.ru/story/Doljen_l...ariantsem.html

----------


## Алик

"...Буддизм — практическая религия. Если большинство монахов перейдет на вегетарианство, будут спасены тысячи животных. Если монахи возглавят переход, большинство обывателей последуют их примеру."
Странноватый вывод в статье  - монахи и так вегетарианцы, а обыватели, тем более большинство, за ними как-то не следуют.

----------

Шуньяананда (12.10.2017)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Монахи далеко не все вегетарианцы.

----------


## Joy

> Должен ли буддист быть вегетарианцем?


 
Если ты не Далай лама, то Да =)

----------


## Sadhak

О интеллекте растений: https://news.mail.ru/society/31812308/?frommail=10

----------

Фил (04.12.2017)

----------

